# Wo kann man Diablo 3 kaufen?



## Terralufio (12. März 2012)

Hey, ich will umbedingt Diablo 3 spiel leider habe ich nie Glück bei den Beta-Keys. Aber da ich es mir so oder so kaufen will, wollte ich euch fragen ob ihr wisst wo man es grade günstig bekommen kann?


----------



## Tikume (12. März 2012)

Das Spiel ist nicht nicht mal erschienen und der Preisverfall bei den Blizzard-Spielen ist ohnehin nicht so hoch wie bei anderen Spielen.
Insofern ist "gerade günstig" eine seltsame Definition. Je nach Händler wirst Du eventuell ein paar Euro sparen.
Viele Leute bestellen ja ihre Sachen aus England, der Preis da wäre umgerechnet ca 40 EUR während amazon hier 54 haben will.
Was man dabei beachten muss kann ich dir allerdings nicht sagen.


----------



## Korgor (12. März 2012)

England eig. nur, wenn es uncut sein soll.

Wegen den paar &#8364; Preisunterschied, da pfeif ich drauf.

Edit:
Wie Tikume schon sagte: Amazon
Auch meine Empfehlung.


----------



## Davatar (13. März 2012)

Theoretisch müsste das Spiel im Blizzard-Shop am günstigsten sein (rein der Logik halber). Ob das wirklich so ist, kann ich Dir aber auch nicht sagen.


----------



## Terralufio (13. März 2012)

Ne Davatar, bei Blizzard wird es eher am teuersten sein. Blizzard ist das auch egal. Denn die Händler zahlen eh den Preis den Blizzard verlangt. Und die Händler wollen meistens nicht Geld an dem Spiel verdienen. Sondern holen sich über den günstigen Preis Kunden, die hoffentlich noch mehr kaufen...Zumindest läuft es meistens so.

Aber davon abgesehen habe ich gestern in einem anderen Forum einen interessanten Link gefunden. Bei Comtech gibt es Diablo 3 grade für 29€.

http://blog.comtech.de/index.php/diablo-3-gewinnspiel/


----------

